# cooling motor?



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

So I have an 85 nissan 300zx turbo charged. I know these have motors that turn on after you turn the car off so it can cool the engine. Mine is beginning to make a very bad grinding noise which sounds like someone is engaging the starter while the car is running. It grinds for almost 10 seconds before it comes on. Can one unplug this? Or just pull a fuse? I don't even know what the actual name of this motor/fan is. What can I do? I'm sure Ill have to change it at some point but for now I just want to stop the grinding.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a 10 A fuse that feeds the injector cooling fan motor. However it also feeds other electrical components so it's not a good option to pull the fuse. Your best bet is to disconnect the harness connector to the motor until you get a replacement.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

rogoman said:


> There is a 10 A fuse that feeds the injector cooling fan motor. However it also feeds other electrical components so it's not a good option to pull the fuse. Your best bet is to disconnect the harness connector to the motor until you get a replacement.


What is the motor located?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The injector cooling fan motor is mounted on the R.H. side of the cylinder block.


----------

